# what to throw when there is tons of small bait?



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

so im fishing one of my favorite lakes today of which i can usually at least catch a limit..and i get skunked. is it hot i think? is it the moon phase..i dont know, but im seeing some bass busting shad, shad everywhere and i mean millions of balls of tiny little shad, are the bass full? lol im totally lost out there today. do i downsize everything to match the tiny shad, but they are in huge balls. do i throw giant spinnerbaits or jigs to imitate the big ball of shad? or do i throw tiny flukes or small worms or small lil cranks? im gonna have to go back for another round 2moro!


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

No you need to throw bigger baits, make it stand out. It can still be tough. Throw around the edges of the bait,i would use a soft plastic swim bait. The fish are around and under the bait. Count it down


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I agree. Id use like a big 4" twister tail or hammer tail plastic or swimbait. During those feeding frenzies the big bass are hanging out under the bait ball gobbling up the half pieces and injured shad. Id cast in the middle and let fall to bottom and if not hit on the fall rip it off the bottom a few times. Then recast and repeat. Personally id try white first then go to black if not getting hit.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I would also try lipless cranks of burn some larger vibe e's through the schools.
Bobby


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I would also try lipless cranks of burn some larger vibe e's through the schools.
> Bobby


I agree on the lipless crank. A spook style topwater bait could also work.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If it were me first thing I would do is tie on a white weightless fluke on a wide gap hook....cast it out a little past where they are busting and jerk it a few times across the surface and let it sink....bust it across the surface and then let it sink.....Ive had a ton of success of this set up especially when you actually see the shad being smacked around. Goodluck!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Wacky, wacky, wacky.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Big silver spoon !!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, go bigger, flashy-er, and work it slower around the edges and below the bait...we do this a lot for hybrid stripers on the Ohio. Works most of the time!
Salmonid


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Lipless crankbaits are hard to beat when the fish are busting shad!!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Something that still works for me is the old Slug-Go rigged weightless!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks everyone for the input so far, im def gonna try the lipless crankbait method, i know the flukes will work also which is something i have used in the past. it seems as the goin with the bigger baits is the more popular method.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

BIG Colorado blade spinner bait did it's job today - pulled VERY slowly, bumping the bottom....just fast enough to keep the blade spinning. 88 degrees, sunny, and the bass were coming to shore.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Whip out the cast net!!!!!! lol JK....I would go with the weightless fluke on an EWG hook...cut it down a bit if you think it's too big...and I agree about skipping it across the top of the water then letting it fall...I think you'll find that it can be allot of fun to fish. And make long casts if at all possible....don't get too close.


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Optimum original swimmer 2.5 in peral white. Awsome shad imitating swimbait.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

id throw suspended jerkbaits and fish slow with the hot weather


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

well, heres a report from today, shad crankbaits are working sexy shad and black and silver, the cranks are about double the size of the shad. white fluke worked a couple times but not with the success of the cranks. also had one on white tube. threw the lipless around alot, two colors, nothing on those. nothing on spook jrs black and silver. going back 2moro and stick with some cranking also experimenting with some swimbaits and maybe a little waaacky! it was hottt today, i didnt catch alot of bass but everything i caught was over 2 lbs, so that was great. will have another report 2moro


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Over the years I've had success on clear plastic Zara Spooks with nickle treble hooks. I assume the silver flash of the treble hooks imitate the tiny baitfish and the clear body blends in.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

the crankbait bite died today. it was cloudy all day with a lil wind, the bait stayed down for the most part. it seemed to be perfect topwater and spinnerbait day but neither prevailed. only bites were draggin a tube around the same areas were i caught some fish yesterday.


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.basspro.com/Creme-Mad-Dad-Minnow-2-5/product/10216286/-1641968


----------



## Yumdinger (Aug 29, 2011)

Rapula DT-6 is great for this type of day....imo.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Black Shad 3/16 oz. Vibe?


----------

